# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 March 2014)

Good morning everyone, and welcome to the April 2014 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Monday, March 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2014)

Just a reminder to those entering to please post a brief reason explaining why you chose that particular stock. One or two sentences is enough, although more is always welcome.

If the stock and the reason for entering it are the same as the previous month, please feel free to simply post the same explanation again.

Many thanks!


----------



## Iggy_Pop (23 March 2014)

AVB thank Joe. To give the background, attached is a recent media report on AVB

The long road to Brazilian success
Wednesday, 19 March 2014

Justin Niessner

AFTER six years of patient development in a rocky copper space, Avanco Resources is now assessing the timeline of its Brazilian properties in mere months.

With encouraging drill data continuing to be filed, the company is planning to finish studies at the Antas copper project (part of the broader Carajas portfolio) in three months with commissioning in first quarter of next year. 

Four diamond rigs are in operation on the project’s stage 1 development area known as Antas North, with standout results including 31m at 2.72% copper from 25m, 54m at 3.03% copper from 25m, 33m at 3.97% copper from 86m and 26.1m at 5.35% copper from 47.9m.

Updates from the program led to the Avanco board approving first development expenditures as well as a $US12 million ($A13.9 million) royalty-based investment deal with BlackRock World Mining Trust and $58 million in senior debt with Brazilian bank Banco Votorantim. 

On top of this, the company recently raised $A18.1 million via a share placement to fund early works at the site. 

Preproduction capital requirements for Antas before contingency and owner’s costs have been estimated at $50 million.

Feasibility results defined a net present value of $224 million with an internal rate of return of 94% and a payback period of only nine months. 

Avanco began drilling at Carajas in early 2008, gradually preparing a consistently growing resource for a two-stage development plan, which is now expected to involve initial production at Antas North followed by exploitation of its larger neighbour, the Pedra Branca project.

Resources at Carajas include 560,000 tonnes of copper and 500,000 ounces of gold at Pedra Branca as well as 183,000t of copper and 135,000oz of gold at Antas North.

Along with a relatively minor contribution from the Antas South site, the combined project suite holds a total of 67.9 million tonnes grading 1.22% copper and 0.32 grams per tonne gold for 828,000t of copper metal and 700,000oz of gold.

Production for the first three years at Antas North has been tipped to average 11,900 tonnes per annum of copper and 7800 ounces per annum of gold at a C1 cost of 84c per pound.

The cost includes treatment charges, refining charges, royalties and freight less gold credits.

The feasibility update comes on the heels of a $US1000 per tonne drop in the value of the red metal over the course of 2013 as increasing global mine output pressured a tight supply-demand dynamic. 

Copper was last trading at about $6530/t.

Recent research has confirmed that a seven-year timeframe between discovery and production is the industry norm but the fact that Avanco has been able to match this pace with a robust but remote flagship over such a volatile period for copper pays tribute to the underplayed benefits of developing in Brazil.

Few people in the industry need be reminded of the mining advantages of this country, where foreign investment began scraping the $200 billion mark as far back as 2007. 

This momentum has experienced a significant slowdown in recent years, however, with the Brazilian Mining Institute flagging a 30% drop in mining investment since 2012 on uncertainty over plans for a new mining code and general difficulties of doing business in the country. 

Investment in Brazil’s mining sector fell to $53.6 billion for 2014-18 compared to a $75 billion estimate for 2012-16. 

For many investors, the ongoing overhaul of the country’s mining code has been a painfully slow process of modernising 36-year-old legislation and the cause of rampant speculation on the state of the local industry in the medium term. 

But bureaucracy bickering aside, this four-year-long (and still running) policy makeover also serves as a reminder of Brazil’s commitment to unfolding long-range projects with an eye for deferred but worthwhile goals. 

As part of its evolution, the world’s 10th largest economy and home to the world’s second largest miner (Vale) expects to transform the Carajas region over the next decade into its premier mineral production province.

In January the Brazilian National Department of Mineral Production approved continued works at Pedra Branca, paving the way for further regulatory submissions and illustrating government support for development of the region. 

The green light also supports confidence in the feasibility of Avanco’s broader Carajas portfolio and tightening plans for initial development through Antas. 

The project’s civil engineering geotechnical drill program and condemnation drilling have been completed while ongoing drilling aims to outline a maiden reserve within weeks. 

Avanco has also commissioned the start of a detailed tailings dam design. 

It seems that development of the Carajas region and the Brazilian economy in general is turning out to be more inconvenient proof for anxious investors that timelines are sometimes hard to nail down in this industry. 

Perhaps more importantly, it also demonstrates that support from major institutions and a healthy dose of patience are always among the most essential ingredients to success.


----------



## nulla nulla (23 March 2014)

Although the scope for recovery at the rate set last month will not be as great this month, I will nominate *FXR* again as my stock pick for April 2014. I see further uncertainty ahead and gold continuing to hold its' luster against bonds and the US$.


----------



## bigdog (24 March 2014)

FAR thanks Joe

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics...idsId=01502272

19 March 2014
*Shareholder update*


Drilling offshore Senegal to commence in April
Positive news from Sunbird - 1 well offshore Kenya
Strong cash position of $28.4M

*Senegal update*
Drilling of two potentially high impact offshore oil exploration wells in FAR Limited’s (“FAR”) Senegal acreage in west Africa will begin in April after receiving advice from joint venture partner Cairn Energy PLC (“Cairn”) of the UK.

Cairn yesterday advised that, “The two well exploration programme offshore Senegal (Cairn 40% WI, Operator) will start in April after drilling operations are completed in Morocco.

In a release to the London Stock Exchange Cairn provided an update on the schedule for the Cajun Express drilling rig which is completing Cairn’s Moroccan exploration well and which will be moving to Senegal to drill the two FAR wells.

The first exploration well will be located on the North Fan prospect in 1,500m water depth. This well will be immediately followed by a second exploration well targeting a Shelf Edge Prospect in 1,100m of water. These will be the first deep water (>1,000m) wells drilled in Senegal and only the second and third deep water wells along the central Atlantic margin of West Africa.

The two exploration wells will test combined prospective resources of approximately 1.5 billion barrels of unrisked prospective resources* (Reference: FAR ASX release of 27/2/2013) and FAR retains a 15% working interest in the blocks.

FAR has successfully secured funding of approximately US$190 million (100% basis, FAR estimate) for these two exploration wells in farm out deals completed with Cairn and ConocoPhillips.

“It has been a terrific year for FAR in that we have now completed three farm-out deals and as a consequence we are funded through two high impact exploration wells in Senegal spudding in the next month as well as being fully funded through a seismic and drilling program in Kenya Block L6 due to be commencing in Q2. The recent announcement by Pancontinental updating the status of the Sunbird-1 well is highly encouraging for offshore Kenya, especially the reef play that extends through both Blocks L6 and L9 in which FAR has an interest.”


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 March 2014)

*AHZ* Admedus. It's spent March drifting down from its highs at 0.17ish to stabilise at 0.15.
Reasonable prospect of announcements for either its vaccine trials, or more likely sales for its surgical patch technology in the EU or USA.

Holders optimistic for 0.20s ... somewhere ... sometime

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Des P (24 March 2014)

UNX please there should be some news soon on how much and the quality of the graphite they realy have


----------



## basilio (24 March 2014)

TAW please Joe. They should be producing the Jorc figures for their African iron ore project in April.  Looks undervalued.


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 March 2014)

LMB please.

Pictures are worth a thousand words:


----------



## tigerboi (25 March 2014)

TRS thx joe been sold off big time I expect a nice bounce TB


----------



## Sdajii (25 March 2014)

Tough choice this month, but I'll take PYM thanks Joe.

PYM has been a bit of a train wreck for the last few years, the already low (relative to previous levels) price was recently reduced by news of a capital raising for the drilling of the first well in a new project, and with the closing date for the SPP being in April, perhaps they'll release some news in April to get everyone excited. Long shot and I wouldn't buy with real money (though I am stuck holding some!), but hey, it costs nothing to play.


----------



## jbocker (27 March 2014)

IAW please Joe. Got belted when it didnt offer a dividend. But has been expanding and diversifying. Hoping it returns to previous levels. It may take a some time though, maybe prior to next reporting season.

I always thought a bunch of Lawyers would make money as times got tough and companies had to sort out legal issues.


----------



## drillinto (28 March 2014)

FCR (Ferrum Crescent Limited)

1. Why Ferrum Crescent Limited ?
High quality magnetite product, established infrastructure and deliverable
307.8 million tonnes resources to JORC standard
Magnetite ore - metallurgy demonstrates capability for high grade product up to 69.7% Fe grade

2. As of 28. 03. 14, drillinto was 35th at the ASF-Stock Tipping Competition with a loss of -50%.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 March 2014)

MOS thanks Joe, an oiler due a good run. 

gg


----------



## noirua (28 March 2014)

WEC White Energy, at 15c the market cap is $48m with $67m in the bank at end of January 2014. Now own Mountainside Coal in the Appalachian region of USA - banked about $4m in December last. Their 51% interest in coal fines in South Africa is close to the production stage and they have a 100% interest in a coal tenement at Phillipson in the Far North of South Australia - presently profitable for sale of wool and sheep out of Ingomar Station; tenement the size of England.
White Energy have a court case in Singapore due in late 2014, outstanding since November 2011, concerning the bankruptcy of their 51% owned Tabang Project, an Indonesian asset, due to failure of Bayan to supply coal to the project.
Other interests are also in the States and Indonesia, and China -- thanks Joe.


----------



## noco (28 March 2014)

CFU please

There has been a big demand of late....lots more buyers than sellers....somebody knows what is going on.


----------



## nomadic1970 (28 March 2014)

KMD please... one of picked up a couple of days ago... why? fundamentally sound and looks good technically.


----------



## dutchie (29 March 2014)

AZS, thanks Joe

High grade gold and copper mineralisation has been identified in the Cascada drilling recently (from Announcements).


----------



## pixel (29 March 2014)

Could I have *ASL* again,
thanks Joe.

The same rationale as last December:

Multi-year Lows; 
Volume increased even more than last time;
Trinity has shown early pre-alerts.
Nothing is guaranteed, but the potential exists. See also my chart in the ASL thread.


----------



## robusta (30 March 2014)

IPP please Joe, there may be a bounce back from the recent price falls.


----------



## Klogg (30 March 2014)

*IDC* please.

Simple punt on a gold explorer in PNG and the gold price (although last month's RRL call went way wrong)


----------



## So_Cynical (30 March 2014)

*DIG* - Digital Performance Group 

Is transitioning into Asia Pacific Digital, a much catchier name  DIG do digital media, e-commerce and digital marketing and haven't been doing to well lately but i see potential.


----------



## barney (30 March 2014)

Same as last month  ....* LSR  *thanks Joe.   

Nothing has changed from last month except the price declined almost 30%    Still expecting some long awaited news on a possible JV/Farm in, but until the POG recovers I'm not really expecting too much from this little minnow.


----------



## peter2 (30 March 2014)

*VMT* please Joe.

Price has started to move higher off its latest support level (0.035) with a slight increase in volume. The buying volume it not enough to move the demand indicators (OBV,TMF) up, but the selling hasn't moved them significantly lower either. The low volume throughout the recent consolidation is consistent with a bullish accumulation provided the support is not broken with larger volume.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2014)

Entries for the April competition close at midnight tonight! Don't forget to get your entry in!


----------



## Craton (31 March 2014)

Jeez, time flies! Missed Mar and nearly missed Apr..sheesh!

SCI thanks Joe.

From SCI announcement 11/3/2014:

The purpose of the capital raising is to fund a drilling programme to test a large intrusion related
gold-copper target generated by the Company at Sellheim in Queensland and for
working capital purposes.


----------



## Anmar (31 March 2014)

Joe,
CTP again please, April should be a good month with drilling to be completed on Surprise East and on Mt Kitty too.!


----------



## Buckfont (31 March 2014)

Talga (TLG) thanks Joe. #3 graphite pick in the comp so far.

From my post 19/2/14............Graphene can be directly and rapidly liberated from unprocessed Nunasvaara
graphite ore in a one-step process with no intermediate stages/products.
• Quality of graphene produced is outstanding and comparable to graphene
made from synthetic routes.

So this is the news that many have been waiting for. Up 8.25% at $0.105c down from the days high of $0.115c.

TLG up substantially since the beginning of March on much larger volumes. It appears TLG can produce graphene at 10% of the cost of traditional methods. Still waiting for the scoping study from bulk samples, hopefully coming through pretty sooner than later. I hold.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2014)

WHE - Bottom dwelling competition speculator with no foreseeable price rise.


----------



## Ijustnewit (31 March 2014)

UNX , Uranex ltd 

Uranex Limited (UNX) is an exploration and development company holding of a diverse inventory of exploration targets in East Africa and Australia. The Company currently focuses on the Nachu Graphite Project in Tanzania.
Yes another Graphite / Graphene player and is trading 30 % below its 52 week high , so plenty of room on the upside.


----------



## tinhat (31 March 2014)

MEU Please.

Uranium explorer. Don't know anything about them. They just came up in a breakout scan. Price has been in up trend all March. There is every chance it will retrace after yesterday's huge jump or it could go on. This is only a game right?






Klogg said:


> *IDC* please.
> 
> Simple punt on a gold explorer in PNG and the gold price (although last month's RRL call went way wrong)




I was going to go for IDC this month as that is a stock I am actually speculating on at the moment. They just did an institutional placement at 9c per share to raise the funds to build the mine adit from where they are going to start immediate mining along some high grade seams close to the mine entrance (from what I can remember). On paper this gold mine looks like it could be a long-life low-cost underground mining operation. I would not be surprised to see the share price go to 11c in the short term (all depends on the price of gold I guess).


----------



## rcm617 (31 March 2014)

BNE please. 
Has recently been restructured and recapitalized, with two oral drugs in the pipeline for osteoporosis and osteoarthritis to replace preparations which at present can only be injected or delivered via nasal route. Seems very cheap at a mc of only $6.4m with $3.1m in cash.
Also has an early stage candidate for rheumatoid arthritis which it has announced a collaborator for recently.


----------



## gerkin02 (31 March 2014)

TPD (talon petroleum) thanks Joe.

The share price has been hammered on lack luster news and dwindling cash supplies.

Some positives may start to emerge from next month.

Best to all.


----------



## craigj (31 March 2014)

KOR

Korab Resources   

Super cheap with a mc of 4 million

Rock phosphate in the NT that only requires digging up and bagging for sale
Gold ore from stockpile being toll treated by third party to generate cashflow


----------



## bathuu (31 March 2014)

I will as usual punt on *PEK*


----------



## systematic (31 March 2014)

*MNZ* please Joe


----------



## VSntchr (31 March 2014)

My punt of the month is *ALT*. 

Just released an announcement stating that the PeriCoach product is certified safe. Production doesn't start till May, but if momentum continues from todays 12% it could be a winner


----------



## SilverRanger (31 March 2014)

BMN again thanks, almost had it this month! The fundamentals of uranium can get better from here!


----------



## burglar (1 April 2014)

FCN Falcon Minerals again, please Joe.


----------

